# Baby Pigeon Obesity??



## pigeonkeeper (Apr 12, 2008)

Hi, this is pigeonkeeper!! I went to go check up on my baby pigeons today and they have grown A LOT!! It's been about 12-15 days now and everything seems like its going good!! But, there is one baby that seems like he is over weight!! His chest is really BIG and the other baby seems like it is very small!! WHAT SHOULD I DO!! I don't want anyone of them to die!!  It seems like the other one doesn't get feed enough and the the other one is getting fed to MUCH!! WOuld should i do to help!! PLEASE LET ME KNOW!! I will be uploading a video soon so weight!! PLEASE LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU THINK!!

Thanks!!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi PK .. photos and/or video would be real helpful. It's very hard to say if anything is wrong or not without seeing the pics. If you really think one is not being fed, then best that you give it some supplemental feedings. Do you know how to do that?

Terry


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi PK,



If this is not an illness issue with the smaller one...

Sometimes, especially younger parents, will accidently favor the initially older/stronger ( Older by a day ) Baby, and that Baby continues to be the more assertive, gets fed first, gets fed more, and the other lags behind.


If this is the deal, you can just pull the Larger Baby for a few hours a day, being very gentle with him of course, allowing the saller one to get fed more, and all should be well.


Phil
l v


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

You can also take the bigger baby out of the nest before feeding time, allowing the smaller one to eat first, and observe and make sure the parents feed the smaller one, once the smaller one is fed and full, then return the bigger baby for his meal.

It's either he can't compete for mom and dads attention anymore, because the bigger one hogs all the chow, or he may have a disease, like paratyphoid, which can stunt the growth, which needs to be treated asap.


----------



## pigeonkeeper (Apr 12, 2008)

TAWhatley said:


> Hi PK .. photos and/or video would be real helpful. It's very hard to say if anything is wrong or not without seeing the pics. If you really think one is not being fed, then best that you give it some supplemental feedings. Do you know how to do that?
> 
> Terry


ummm.... what is supplemental feedings??? do you hand feed it to the baby??


----------



## pigeonkeeper (Apr 12, 2008)

pdpbison said:


> Hi PK,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i dont think it's a illness because its still getting up to get food!! and yes i think the other one is hogging the food more!! They kinda ignore the other one!! i dont konw why, but it's like what you said, they might favor the bigger one more!!!


----------



## pigeonkeeper (Apr 12, 2008)

Trees Gray said:


> You can also take the bigger baby out of the nest before feeding time, allowing the smaller one to eat first, and observe and make sure the parents feed the smaller one, once the smaller one is fed and full, then return the bigger baby for his meal.
> 
> It's either he can't compete for mom and dads attention anymore, because the bigger one hogs all the chow, or he may have a disease, like paratyphoid, which can stunt the growth, which needs to be treated asap.


will they abandon their baby if i take it out?? because the parents seem really selfish. how can the babies get infected with paratyphoid?? is it because of a birth defect? please let me know so i can get it treated ASAP!!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

pigeonkeeper said:


> will they abandon their baby if i take it out?? because the parents seem really selfish. how can the babies get infected with paratyphoid?? is it because of a birth defect? please let me know so i can get it treated ASAP!!


Where's the video?? 
It's REALLY hard to give you any sound advice when we don't KNOW the situation. We don't know how much bigger the big baby is than the little one. Sometime you just get one baby that's bigger than the other. I've had that happen before. There was nothing WRONG with either baby. One was just a little bigger. 
Once, I took one baby and put it in a nest bowl in the other corner of the nest box. At your babies age, the parents certainly aren't sitting on them any more. I had one baby in one nest bowl in each corner. The parents fed them both and neither had to compete to get fed. Now whether you should do this or not is the big question. If something is wrong with the small one, then you need to treat, but you don't want to go shoving medicine down his throat for no good reason..........so, how bout a picture or video? That would HELP ALOT!!


----------



## pigeonkeeper (Apr 12, 2008)

*Got The Video Uploaded!!!!!!!!*

In this video, they are only feeding the big one!! His chest is really really huge!! Is that normal?? Please let me know!! The little one is kinda being hidden from the big one!! Please ignore all the talking, those are my little cousins!!

WATCH!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x8mHvQ6u_3c


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2008)

i think it would help more to see the baby in question not the parents feeding .. if you could just take a shot of the two babys together that would be more helpful


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

You know, sometimes the more 'dominate' baby will appear huge because it's being fed too much at one time. Not necessarily overweight or anything bad, it's just the parents are filling him to the gills  After the food is digested, the baby doesn't appear near as big. As long as both babies are getting fed and are full after feeding, I wouldn't be too concerned about one being bigger than the other. Just make sure the little guy doesn't starve. A lot of the runts grow up to be perfectly fine little pidges 


One thing I just thought of though, it could be a ruptured air sac that causes the baby to appear like it's blown up like a balloon. Nothing major, you'd just need to...er...deflate the air pocket with a small needle. We'd need to see pictures of just the babies to see what's really going on though.


----------

